# Query re battery to battery charger



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Could I ask for some advice regarding a battery to battery charger and the readings on a Schaudt DT 201 panel.

Recently fitted 2 new Elecsol 110AH batteries (exchanged cause originals failed). When first connected panel only showed 88AH, readjusted panel and eventually it went back to 176AH.

Connected a Cetek battery to battery charger, wired as per instructions but my electrical skills did not extend to wiring so that it was not connected to the panel (helpful members did advise how to do it but a bit beyond me). Left the MH on hook up for 2 days, checked the panel this morning and it showed a total amperage of 21 and a charge warning on the leisure battery. Voltages shown as 14.2 vehicle, 14.5 leisure.

Disconnected the B2B, left hook up connected, showed plus charge of .2.

Turned battery switch off on Schaudt controller, then back on and amperage shown at 88. Presumably this will go back to 176 when the panel has sorted itself out, charge rate still plus .2.

Seems to suggest that the batteries are fully charged otherwise the charge rate would be much higher. Am I right in thinking this and is it just the B2B messing with the DT201 panel. Is there an easy way to check the amperage on the batteries with a multimeter or similar gadget?

Off to Spain next week so don't want any worries about battery power when I am en route.

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As far as I'm aware the fundamental problem is that the Elektrobloc has the shunt in its control box, not AT the battery. Therefore unless everything else connected to the battery (such as a B2B) goes through the Elektrobloc, it will simply be ignorant of it.

I suggest you PM peejay, who may be able to help or reassure, as he has a similar setup:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-190.html

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I had problems after connecting a Sterling B2B charger and I also have Schaudt contoller and panel,not the same set-up so cannot advise specifically, but after a lot of good advice from the MHF Members whom I trust on these things their conclusion was the Schaudts systems will not accept this type of set-up without, as Dave says fitting a shunt.

The advice I got was that the B2B is working OK but the Schaudt system does not reflect that - 2 solutions:-

1 Fit 100A shunt

2 Ignore Schaudt readings, as the system is probably working normally - just check battery state at rest every day.

I chose No. 2

This is not professional advice just a practical comment from an owner who got excellent response from MHF.

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes the electroblock does not recognise our B2B, I now have a victron battery monitor fitted which tells you everything you need to know. It displays exactly whats going in when you are on the move and even displays when the on board generator is running or you are on hook up.

I never even look at the hymer display now.

Paul.


----------

